# Trunk design



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Was wondering if anyone had taken the time to build an accurate replica of the sentra b14 trunk in a CAD or NURBS modelling program. Reason I ask is Im preparing to design a custom audio setup in my trunk for show, and i want to build it in 3d studio max or rhino 3d before i go out to buy materials to get a general idea of what it would look like.

If noone has done it yet, i guess ill build one myself and make it available to users here who have an understanding of cad design.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Well I do have AutoCAD... and unfortunatly I have never made a model of the trunk.

But it does sound like a neat little project.
Ill try working on it.... but I have no idea about the dimensions... or angles.. or anything.

But if you successfully complete it under your CAD program.... E-mail me or private message me.. and I would love to put it into my computer for future projects.

[email protected]

Peace


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

That sounds like a lot of work. It will be pretty cool to see the trunk in CAD. I think the hardest part is getting the dimensions and angles. I would try with you guys, but I dont have the time.

But good luck to the both of you.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

today I tried calling Nissan and asking for the B13 trunk setup.
They basically gave me the basic dimensions.... and total square feet.
I would love to be able to get those angles and stuff.... but who would have the dimensions.

Now that NissanTuner brought this up... I think I might want to make a custom fiberglass set-up for the trunk, so I dont have an ugly box sitting in there. Plus I can take out my back seats... and wow.. one hell of a custom setup.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

i think the FSM has all dimensions and angles in it. its got it for my friends maxima, i just don't have one for my car...yet.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

i have some pics of my trunk empty and a false floor on my web site http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...model_brand_query=model=SE-R&tree=Nissan SE-R


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

This one?? 

Just to let ya guys know who dont know what CAD does.. or can do, basically shows all of the 2D dimensions of a 3D model. Like Front, Side and Top.

Damn I need these dimesnions


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

PROXLA.. how hard was it to buil what you have pictured?.... I was thinking about doing something like that in my spare time.. and didnt know how much material, and planning i would need todo..


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

not mine.. its babyjbrooks 




> some pics of my trunk empty and a false floor on my web site http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...e=Nissan SE-R


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

*MY BAD*

Ahh, thanks for the info, i shoulda known... You got a 91 sentra, that is definetly a 95 +.. my bad,,


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

*STUPID STUPID STUPID ME*

ok, i retract my previous statement.. im dumb yes i know... go ahead and laugh... hahaha..


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ha


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

*trunk to hide*

i am still tring to find the pics of the trunk before any building went on

just pm me on details


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

here is a pic of my trunk empty if you have any questions just im me at sexybabyjb or email me at [email protected]

later 
jon


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Well.. I am looking forward to that CAD diagram of the trunk.

babyjbrooks... have you considered dropping the wood and building a fiberglass enclosure?


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

*drop the wood*

well there is the chance of that happening since the car has been sitting in the garge for two months with the tensionor(sp) and chain guide out 
thying to understand the whole fiberglass concept if i do i will have pics up here


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I may be able to do it in PDGS or SDRC/I-Deas, but then I would need to export it for you, can you import IGES data on your program? I could probably do this in my spare time at work, might take about two weeks or so at 1 hr a day. Let me know if you can import.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

91SR20DE said:


> *I may be able to do it in PDGS or SDRC/I-Deas, but then I would need to export it for you, can you import IGES data on your program? I could probably do this in my spare time at work, might take about two weeks or so at 1 hr a day. Let me know if you can import. *


I think you should still do it anyway and still post it.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well.. i have no idea what the hell PDGS or SDRC/I-Deas is...
But I know that I have AutoCAD2002 from school... (11th Grade) and... oh well... 

Ill find a program to accept it.. Plz plz plz... send it to us.. im excited


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

PDDS is a wireframe & surface CAD program, propietary of FORD, SDRC/I-Deas is a solid modeling program, used in various industries. Now that I have confirmation that people still need it, I'll get started on it this week. I'll post again when its complete.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

for a B13 right??? Oh please oh please....
I noticed you have a '91 .. but some people need a B14 as well... but a B13 please please..... I need the dimensions for my PleXiGlaSs enclosure


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

as a matter of fact, it is gonna be the B13, seeing I have one and all...as for you B14 guys, well, what can I say, should've gone classic!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

FUCK A CLASSIC!!! j/k

i don't really know why i'm posting on this thread anyway. me i really want to go through the trouble of doing all of this to get a model of my trunk. I rather just do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

how's it comming along? Im excited


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I've got the spare tire tub almost done, its a pain in the ass trying to figure out the dimensions of those fillets on that, but its gradually coming along, they've had me working alot, so I've only been able to dedicate about 3 hrs to it so far. I'll keep you guys posted...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

awsome.. sounds great man....
are you doing an isometric by chance as well???


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

as in isometric view? I'm modeling the thing in 3D wireframe, for those of you with a 3D cad program, you will be able to rotate it to any view you want.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

sweet...
what i meant about the Isometric...
I thought you were gonna do it by standards....

Isometric(view)
Top(view)
Left(view) Front(view)

But the 3D model... you are making.. shows teh dimensions right? just double checking.

I am actually thinking of just building an entire 3D model frame of a B13  I hope... it'll take about 40 hrs.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

would the file be readable with autoCAD 2k2?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh yeh.. can be read by almost any CAD program.. like Quick CAD, LT, R14, AutoCAD2002, even Arcitecture CAD (i forgot the name)

But AutoCAD is basically the *king* of CAD programs and can import and export almost anything.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Bad news guys, I got laid off, I've got my buddy in I.T. trying to sneak the data I did have out for me, but its not looking good. I had most of the trunk floor and wheel houses pretty detailed.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

damn... 

sorry to hear about your job.... but u should try to sneak that stuff out


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Whoa!!! Didnt even know you were still working on it.

Good luck with whatever you do next.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hey anyone used AutoDesk Inventor by any chance?


----------

